

Leksah: the Haskell IDE. V0.8 now available - dons
http://www.leksah.org/index.html

======
vog
There's a small mistake on the website:

    
    
      Leksah is completely free and distributed under the Gnu Public License 2.0"
    

It's the GNU _General_ Public License, i.e. the "G" in GPL does not stand for
"GNU".

------
phren0logy
This is pretty cool. I have been poking around with Learn You a Haskell, and I
like it, but the Haskell Platform seems to have some issues on OS X 10.6.

Here's to hoping somebody puts a good GHC formula on HomeBrew.

------
zaph0d
Seems to be a very competent IDE for Haskell.

